# Aftermarket A/C systems



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Fixed water leak, welding is done, I'm having a local shop rewire my GTO with an American Auto Highway 22 kit. (Wife offered/suggested since I'm partiality color blind). My next major task will be to install an after market A/C

I would like to install an electric a/c panel control, but don't want it to look tacky. I'm looking at both vintage air and old air products because I want the electronic control and don't believe classic auto air offers that feature. Unfortunately, none of the above companies offer a kit for a 69 GTO. 

If you have an aftermarket A/C please let me know if you are satisfied or had any issues with the system on your GTO(any year).

Thanks,

Joe

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Vintage Air in my 64 for about 4 years now, works great! 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/vintage-air-installed-20632/

They make GTO kits now, when I had mine installed I had to use a Chevelle kit.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so torn, the term "Muscle Car" implies no frills~ all motor, meaning nothing like A/C to rob power. But now in my old age, I wouldn't mind the comfort.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Rukee said:


> I'm so torn, the term "Muscle Car" implies no frills~ all motor, meaning nothing like A/C to rob power. But now in my old age, I wouldn't mind the comfort.


The GTO is my daily driver and I'm currently stationed in FL. I can get by without it, but would prefer it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

From what I've seen, the VIntage Air uses the original control head, with modern high tech controls behind the head, out of sight. I've seen several installs, and it doesn't look tacky. The dash controls look 100% stock. Nice set up. Also, talking to the owners of the cars, the Vintage Air cools better than the original bulky and antiquated AC system. I'm with Rukee: I like my cars as I would have ordered them new: nothing but the Go Fast stuff as extra equipment. That said, in my old age, AC would be nice, now that I'm in a hot climate. My '65 didn't even come with power steering....it was added long ago, and I only found out when I got the PHS a few years back. It's staying, though!! Getting old is _ROUGH_!!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Getting old is _ROUGH_!!


I agree, but it is better than the alternative, getting dead. 


I want to upgrade to an electric system instead of cables. 

No company has a system made for a 69 GTO 

Vintage air suggested the following: 

The 70-78 Camaro measures 6 ¼” wide by 2 3/8” tall and can be seen on page 19.

or 

The Cutlass control is 6 ½” wide by 1 5/8” tall and can be seen on page 27.

http://www.vintageair.com/



Old air has the following control in 4 ½” by 2" in black or aluminum:

http://www.oldairproducts.com/catalog/accessories/old-air-products/45-0114a/control-p-3590.html







Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i just completed the install of the classic auto air system, i'm very critical when it comes to looks and originality but i can say the classic air system looks great, no issues there, but one thing the compressor i got with it was really ulgy looking very tarnished cheap looking alloy/metal case, but after a few hours buffing it now looks real nice, i think they sell a polished alloy compressor i would get that one if you were to buy there system, or chrome if your into the bling...otherwise its all looking good....
there were quite a few things missing from instructions but i got thru it anyone can !...i got it gassed up yesterday and it blows really strong and cool, there is only 2 cables are they are no issue and probably more reliable than electronics
i do have one problem though the ac case mounted under dash had condensation on it after 10 minutes running in my garage , i have not had car out for any drives yet, but i am concerned if it condensates more after longer drives it may start dripping water onto carpet that wouldn't be good... not sure what to do about this but am thinking about getting a custom made insulated cover made at a motor trimmer to go over the box under dash , hopefully this will stop condensation....still testing and getting used to controls but overall its a good system, just got to sort out the condensation issue.....


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a condensate problem with mine on the Power Tour, but I'm not positive yet if it was coming off/out of the box or leaking at the condensate drain hose connection going through the firewall.

One thing I _wasn't_ happy with though was how well it cooled on the trip. With the outside temps above 95 degrees, it just didn't get the job done very well. The air was just barely cool, and the air flow coming out of the outlets just wasn't enough, even with the fan running on the highest speed. If this is the best it's going to do, I'm going to have to seriously consider trying to resurrect my original factory system.

Bear


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a 71 Mustang years ago that had factory AC. Very cold and moved a lot of air. It worked great as long as I didn't use it on a hot day. As soon as I turned it on the car would overheat. :confused

I now have a 67 GTO and I am thinking that AC will be my next large purchase. Does the engine heat go up much when you turn on the AC with these after market systems?

Bear. Which system did you get?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running a system from Classic Auto Air, but I'm not real happy with how it performed on the Power Tour. I need to find out if there's a problem, or if it's just not charged right.

Bear


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Bear, is your kit similar to this? I ran across this and thought it would be a nice little kit to use. I guess not?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-72-GTO...es&fits=Model:GTO&hash=item5d2a1178d9&vxp=mtr


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the compressor. Let me emphasize that I'm not positive the problem is with the system, it very well could just be 'off' on the charge. That's a Sanden compressor and I know that they're good ones.
My problems are all with the in-car unit behind the dash.
What I don't like are:
1) There's no 'outside air' function at all in any mode: a/c, heat, or defrost.
2) Wimpy air flow, even on the highest fan speed.
3) Doesn't get cold enough (at least not now, still might be "my" problem)

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

If I'm apparently around 215-220 on a 100+ day, will I overheat adding this?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> That's the compressor. Let me emphasize that I'm not positive the problem is with the system, it very well could just be 'off' on the charge. That's a Sanden compressor and I know that they're good ones.
> My problems are all with the in-car unit behind the dash.
> What I don't like are:
> 1) There's no 'outside air' function at all in any mode: a/c, heat, or defrost.
> ...


I had thought about buying this kit to put on mine and use with my factory equipment like the controls,evaporator, condenser and such. Seems fairly priced since apparently the huge 500lb factory style compressor is $300+. Figured it would save some weight, room and hopefully get AC back on my car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

xconcepts said:


> If I'm apparently around 215-220 on a 100+ day, will I overheat adding this?


Well.... I know it's possible to make a Pontiac run cool. My 500+ HP 461 will sit in a concrete parking lot, engine idling, a/c on, on a 90+ degree day for 15-20 minutes and never reach 180 (in a black car no less).

It does take some investment in the form of time, effort, and cash to get there, but it's possible. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll add my 2 cents: If you are already running 220 degrees on a hot day with no AC, you will run hotter with it. How much, hard to tell. Factory built AC cars had: bigger fans, different fan clutches, larger capacity radiators, fan shrouds, and special shroud seals. These cars can easily be modified and upgraded to run cool with AC on a hot day. As the Ruttle's once sang: "All you need is cash".


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

I've hunted around some and can't find anything that drops in to a 71. Anyone do this yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

